# Opinion study on HSR being conducted in MI



## CHamilton (Jun 13, 2014)

A study looks into the future of high-speed rail in the United States




> The United States has lagged way behind other nations in high-speed rail – which includes trains with top speeds of up to 180 miles an hour. What would it take for us to catch up?
> 
> Those are some of the questions being tackled in a study digging into Americans' thoughts on high-speed rail. Wayne State University, in partnership with the University of Michigan and Drexel University, has launched this two-and-a-half-year study.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jun 13, 2014)

Give-a-crap meter is pegged at zero.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 13, 2014)

In the past I used to wonder why we alone were seemingly incapable of creating the same sorts of mass transit options other countries take for granted. Over time I've come to the conclusion that it's our growing "every man for himself" attitude that prevents us from building and sharing nice things.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 18, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> In the past I used to wonder why we alone were seemingly incapable of creating the same sorts of mass transit options other countries take for granted. Over time I've come to the conclusion that it's our growing "every man for himself" attitude that prevents us from building and sharing nice things.



Thats not entirely fair. I think individual cities are currently taking steps to vastly improve city public transits (new DC Silver line, CTA El train renovation, new light rail line in Dallas etc).


----------



## neroden (Jun 18, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> In the past I used to wonder why we alone were seemingly incapable of creating the same sorts of mass transit options other countries take for granted. Over time I've come to the conclusion that it's our growing "every man for himself" attitude that prevents us from building and sharing nice things.


It's also the God Given Right To Profiteer, rent-seeking attitude. If some CEO isn't making a profit off of it, there's a large lobby which will fight to prevent it, whatever it is. This even happens with clean water. How dare we have anything without some leech profiting off it, seems to be the attitude. I don't understand it but I see it over and over again.


----------

